# Five-Dock Bay 9 Mar 07



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking at leaving Five-Dock ramp around 9.30 am. If feeling energetic and time permits may look to do a lap around Spectacle and Cockatoo Island. YaknDive and myself are starters so far - Will see you at the ramp if keen.
cheers
Devo


----------

